# Does wearing *PJ*s require a messy bed?



## Troll (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't feel like getting dressed


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't _have_ to get dressed today. Huzzah for three day weekends.

P.S. My bed is only slightly messy this morning from having been slept in, I washed the sheets & throw blanket yesterday & put it back together nicely, & I am most definitely wearing PJs.


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

I sleep on a futon, usually in whatever I'm wearing. Pajamas and bedmaking are out of the equation.


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

I always thought only people with dogs wore PJs.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

I sleep in satin cocktail dresses after several hours of drunken debauchery every day.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

My Hello Kitty pjs say "RAAAWWRR!!!!!!1" :sad:


----------



## Schwarz (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't own any pjs, and I don't have a bed, per se. I, like ClubbedWithSpades, sleep in my clothes on a futon.


----------



## The Veteran (Oct 24, 2018)

These sort of polls frustrate me.


----------

